# Radioamatierisms >  435MHz Joslas filtrs

## habitbraker

Sveiki!

Gribeeju padaliities ar savu eksperimentu, kas beigaas izraadiijaas tiiri veiksmiigs - varbuut kaadam radioamatierim noder. 
Meerkjis - joslas filtrs 70cm amatieru diapazonam, ar cieniijami maziem zudumiem caurlaides joslaa, ko nemaz tik viegli/leeti nevar nopirkt gatavu. Pec nelielas iespeejamu risinaajumu izpeetes paliku pie diviem kapacitatiivi saistiitiem rezonatoriem ar spoleem autotransformatora sleegumaa:

Filtrs simulaacijaa darbojaas ljoti labi un rupji vareeju noveertet nepiecieshamos nominaalus - taa pat bija skaidrs, ka bez skanjoshanas neiztikt. Taatad, filtram skanjoshanu var veikt, mainot spolju garumu, paraleelo kapacitaati, saites kapacitaati un autotransformatora tinumu attieciibu. Peedeejais buutiski ietekmee filtra labumu. Kostrukcija vienkaarsha - metaala kastiite ar divaam sekcijaam, 5mm diametra spoles no apsudrabota 1mm vada ar tinumu attieciibu 1:4. Izmantoju augsta Q maiņkondenstorus minimaliem zudumiem, C=0.3..7pF. Simulaators uzraadiija ap 4pF. Saites kapacitaatei pietiek ar taa pasha tinamaa vada un kondensatora saana virsmu kapacitaati.
Taads galu galaa sanaaca:

Meeriiumu rezultaati, manupraat, prieksh pirmaas iteraacijas neslikti (Horiz: 200MHz/div, Vert: 10dB/div):

Zudumi caurlaides joslā 0.2..0.3dB. Filtru var viegli paarskanjot +/- 30MHz. Sho vareetu mieriigu uzlabot spolju vietaa izmantojot apsudrabotus >2mm stieniishus/taisnas draatis. Ar transformaacija koefu shim filtram veel nespeeleejos, bet formas faktoru mieriigi arii, manupraat, var uzlabot.
Sheit SWR:


Galvenais ieguvums man ir samazinaajushaas shaubas par veiksmi shaados DIY RF projektinjos. Praktiski tas noziimee, ka uztaisiit filtru jebkurai <UHF frekvencei nav probleemu. Mikrovilnjos gan veel neesmu liidis, bet visam savs laiks.

----------


## karloslv

Apsveicu, labs darbiņš! Es pagaidām vēl turos zemajos diapazonos, man virs 100 MHz sākas maģija  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies! Te pats gruutaakais, manupraat, ir metaala kastiite. Un filtrs un skanjoshana darbojas kaa peec graamatas(un/vai simulaacijas). Pats nobriiniijos. Saakumaa domaaju, ka paraleelaa kapacitaate deelj parazitiskajaam kapacitaateem(starpvijumu, starp vijumiem un kastes sienaam) buus daudz lielaaka(iipashu rezervi neiereekjinaaju) un nesanaaks noskanjoties vajadziigajaa frekvencee, bet nee. 
Doma veel pamegjinat pcb filtru ar apalju stieplju jumperiem kaa induktiivtaates - taadiem arii ir simulaacijas modelji. Ja normaali straadaatu, tad taadu filtru vareetu eerti integreet, kaadaa lielaakaa sheemaa (pastiprinaataajaa utml.)

----------

